# Amtrak Engineers



## Bill (Jan 28, 2007)

I recently had a question about the little green lites on Amtrak cars and Rmadison came thru

Now I am watching a five tape set of a Cab Ride Thru The Great Southwest from the window of the Southwest Chief..........I was slow to like the adventure but then I really liked this set of tapes,having been on the train three times before but only in darkness.....back to my main question,what do you have to do to become an Amtrak engineer? Special training,just years of experience in freight............desire to do passenger trains.


----------



## had8ley (Jan 29, 2007)

Bill said:


> I recently had a question about the little green lites on Amtrak cars and Rmadison came thru Now I am watching a five tape set of a Cab Ride Thru The Great Southwest from the window of the Southwest Chief..........I was slow to like the adventure but then I really liked this set of tapes,having been on the train three times before but only in darkness.....back to my main question,what do you have to do to become an Amtrak engineer? Special training,just years of experience in freight............desire to do passenger trains.


To answer your question I know of many engineers who started off as tranmen (myself included.) Amtrak sends you to an intense computer programmed testing program in Wilmington, Delaware. It is not the old story of firing for 20 years before you get "set up" to engineer. There are actually short lines (freight service) that will hire you on the spot and help you get your engineer's certification in a very short amount of time (less than 6 months.) Depending on where you live you may want to apply with commuter lines like Metra in Chicago, Metro-North in the New York area or the Coaster on the west coast. There are many commuter railroads that hire many employess such as the Long Island Railroad and New Jersey Transit. Good luck.


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 29, 2007)

The course that's taught in Wilmington is approximately 10 weeks of classroom, simulator, and field training. Following that period Engineers spend about 6-12 months in the field both running trains and watching their trainer run. After that period they get a ride along exam from their Road Foreman and are then certified. Engineers must be recertified every two years and undergo rules classes periodically.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 30, 2007)

After today at work, being an engineer sounds great. Even if it was on the UP. LOL


----------



## Bill (Feb 7, 2007)

Kinda what I was looking for was,does Amtrak want a newbie,someone who has liked trains but was never an engineer so they can train them exactly how to do things the Amtrak way and not try to break old habits that may have been picked up while in freight service,well I guess even in commuter service. Thanks for the other posts.


----------



## haolerider (Feb 8, 2007)

Bill said:


> Kinda what I was looking for was,does Amtrak want a newbie,someone who has liked trains but was never an engineer so they can train them exactly how to do things the Amtrak way and not try to break old habits that may have been picked up while in freight service,well I guess even in commuter service. Thanks for the other posts.


Bill:

I definitely would not tell Amtrak that "you like trains". That is not one of the qualities they are looking for. Keep that knowledge to yourself.


----------



## TransAtlantic (Feb 19, 2007)

...but in answer to your question, yes, Amtrak DOES hire engineers "off the street", if you can demonstrate some practically applied mechanical aptitude....


----------



## Bill (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replys. I didn't know quite what to expect. I am not going to apply myself,too old. It kinda seems like if you know a bit about air pressure,a little electrical knowledge and probably a lot about computers and don't have much knowledge about trains you might be the perfect canidate. All along I thought they were the best of the best...Amtrak would would try to lure engineers away from freight railroads or commuter railroads.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 10, 2007)

haolerider said:


> Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda what I was looking for was,does Amtrak want a newbie,someone who has liked trains but was never an engineer so they can train them exactly how to do things the Amtrak way and not try to break old habits that may have been picked up while in freight service,well I guess even in commuter service. Thanks for the other posts.
> ...



I agree. I applied a long time ago and made ti an interview at the office in the yard in Chicago. That was pretty cool. Of course during the interview I explained that I had ridden all of the routes and how I thought this would help me provide better service as coach or sleeping car attendant. Nope, never did make to the next step.

It probably did not help that I was drooling and foaming when I drove up and parked on the property and walked into the office. LOL


----------



## razorsedge (Mar 21, 2007)

haolerider said:


> Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda what I was looking for was,does Amtrak want a newbie,someone who has liked trains but was never an engineer so they can train them exactly how to do things the Amtrak way and not try to break old habits that may have been picked up while in freight service,well I guess even in commuter service. Thanks for the other posts.
> ...


very true.It is sad but they feel as though people who like trians A LOT spend to much time enjoying them.just keep it to yourself and you will be fine,tell them you enjoy the railroad but do not go to far into it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

Bill said:


> I recently had a question about the little green lites on Amtrak cars and Rmadison came thru Now I am watching a five tape set of a Cab Ride Thru The Great Southwest from the window of the Southwest Chief..........I was slow to like the adventure but then I really liked this set of tapes,having been on the train three times before but only in darkness.....back to my main question,what do you have to do to become an Amtrak engineer? Special training,just years of experience in freight............desire to do passenger trains.


question where can i apply to become a train attendant?


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 27, 2007)

Guest said:


> Bill said:
> 
> 
> > I recently had a question about the little green lites on Amtrak cars and Rmadison came thru
> ...


Try this *LINK*


----------



## amymaree (Mar 27, 2007)

we are traveling in may to d.c. from winter park. we have an room for two of us and the other three are in the coach section. i have been told that it is up to the conductor as to whether he will allow my other family members to hang out in the bedroom. are the conductors intense about not letting you have visitors or i wouuld hope that they are easy going enough.

until i read again,

amy


----------

